# 16v swap



## fox641 (Dec 30, 2010)

so i want to switch out my 8v head for a 16v. i have the head what else do i need?


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

just check the classifieds for a complete 16v engine, youll be much better off. in fact i have one for sale, its just not out of my passat yet 

edit: to answer your question youd hafta change the pistons which basically requires a complete tear down of the bottom end. u cant just throw the head on and go which is why i say find yourself a complete long block


----------



## fox641 (Dec 30, 2010)

would it be a relatively easy conversion?


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

whats it goin into and what engine management are u plannin to use?


----------



## npleshek (Feb 2, 2011)

have you checked the hybrid forum? There is a complete list of things you need to do and full build ups. Sorry for bringing up a month old thread


----------

